# The Music Thread!  What Are You Listening To? #3



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

*2 hours of the most relaxing music and snowfall....*


----------



## hollydolly

sorry the video isn't great quality couldn't find a better one.. this is the great James Taylor with all of his brothers and sister... the folk version of the osmonds


----------



## CrackerJack

Catchy little number i am listening to on Apple Music


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Robert59

*MC Hammer - U Can't Touch This (Official Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Queen & George Michael - Somebody to Love (The Freddie Mercury Tribute Concert)*


----------



## Robert59

*Careless Whisper (Remastered)*


----------



## Robert59

*Tina Turner - Proud Mary - Live Wembley (HD 1080p)*


----------



## Robert59

*Cher - Believe [Official Music Video]*


----------



## Robert59

*Sonny & Cher ~ I Got You Babe (1965)*


----------



## Robert59

*Kansas - Dust in the Wind (Official Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Roger Whittaker - I Dont Believe in if Anymore [HQ]*


----------



## Robert59

*The Hollies - He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother (lyrics on screen & in description)*


----------



## Robert59

*Roger Whittaker ~ Durham Town (1969)*


----------



## Robert59

*Roger Whittaker - New world in the morning (1974)*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ladybj

By The Time This Night is Over - Kenny G


----------



## Ruthanne

Love this song..


----------



## hollydolly

Ladybj said:


> By The Time This Night is Over - Kenny G


 here ya go....


----------



## Robert59

*Deep Purple - "Smoke On The Water" LIVE HD - Arena di Verona*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CrackerJack

Some great stuff in here and a few of ny faves amongst them ☺


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## old medic

Todds a a great person to hang around


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## old medic

And for you ELP fans... This girls AWESOME


----------



## Floridatennisplayer

Ha! Played in bands all through college.  Led Zeppelin, Creme, Stones, Sabbath.

Now I am constantly streaming Spotify. Christian rock. Fireflight, Flyleaf, Deamon Hunter, Sent by Ravens, Skillet, and on and on.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Don M.

Most appropriate for Seniors.


----------



## Pinky

A different version of Natalie Cole's song:


----------



## JustBonee

Good song for reflection on  New Year's  Eve ..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## CrackerJack

ABBA!


----------



## Loreen




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CrackerJack

CrackerJack said:


> ABBA!


 
Thanks Furry


----------



## Loreen




----------



## Camper6




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## CrackerJack

Sassycakes said:


>


Love Johnny Mathis..thank you Sassy


----------



## squatting dog

The MAN song.


----------



## squatting dog

Loreen said:


>


----------



## JimBob1952

Pinky said:


>


Also like her take on "Accentuate the Positive" of all things


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gardenlover

Don M. said:


> Most appropriate for Seniors.


Queen fan, but I can't recall listening to this song before. Thanks for sharing Don.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Gary O'

y'all know this one

spill the wine


----------



## squatting dog

Great live version.


----------



## squatting dog

Red's last song.


----------



## CrackerJack

*Heard this on holiday in Ontario Canada in 1980 *


----------



## Ruthanne

Hadn't heard this one in ages..oldie and goodie


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Oblivion (Piazzolla)


----------



## CrackerJack

Vega_Lyra said:


> Oblivion (Piazzolla)


 Beautiful...thank you.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

CrackerJack said:


> Beautiful...thank you.


Thank you, CrackerJack.
Mesmerizing music, indeed.


----------



## CrackerJack

Vega_Lyra said:


> Thank you, CrackerJack.
> Mesmerizing music, indeed.


Do you enjoy Classical music? I do and it would be nice to hear some on here


----------



## Vega_Lyra

*David Garrett: Capriccio No. 24 by N. Paganini*


----------



## hollydolly

Everly brothers abandoned love


----------



## hollydolly

When snowflakes fall in the summer , everly brothers


----------



## hollydolly

No-one Like you - Al green


----------



## hollydolly

Our house - Crosby Still, Nash and Young


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## nan




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly

Why worry - Art Garfunkel


----------



## hollydolly

I can't let Maggie Goi


----------



## CrackerJack

Dire Straits recorded that one and I love that too


----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## hollydolly

CrackerJack said:


>


 Yes I have the album, one of the very first proper albums I bought , rather than a K tel thing


----------



## CrackerJack

Got the CD of Dire Straits and a fave of mine


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal

its Christmas day in Ukraine 7th Jan


----------



## mjmay




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CrackerJack

This guy was loved by many


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

getting these songs from the internet radio station Exclusively ABBA.


----------



## CrackerJack

1976..Love this one to bits

Do any of you......


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CrackerJack

Live version 1976...wonder if the band are still going strong and performing


----------



## Furryanimal

CrackerJack said:


> Live version 1976...wonder if the band are still going strong and performing


They reformed in 2010 and performed until 2018 when Gallagher retired.Wikipedia.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

Olivia Newton John Andy Gibb and ABBA


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Fyrefox

Well, it's a *Wolf Moon *tonight (January 10th), so I'm thinking about getting into a little of Warren Zevon's _Werewolves of Lindon!  
_


----------



## Furryanimal

Fyrefox said:


> Well, it's a *Wolf Moon *tonight (January 10th), so I'm thinking about getting into a little of Warren Zevon's _Werewolves of Lindon!
> View attachment 87231_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CrackerJack

Some more of Gallagher and Lyle


----------



## Pinky




----------



## CindyLouWho

RIP Neil Peart


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## nan




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CrackerJack

Fantastic drums! thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Llynn




----------



## CrackerJack

This sprang to mind today as my New Year and my life is about to change dramatically way in a personal family way and like the song is like a .....


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Llynn




----------



## CrackerJack

Searched for this lovely (imo) oldie and it makes me sentimental  Hope some one likes it


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Llynn

CrackerJack said:


> Searched for this lovely (imo) oldie and it makes me sentimental  Hope some one likes it


I like it!   The Fleetwoods came from Olympia, WA which is about 50 miles North of me. They started as a local group and I heard them many times. The name Fleetwood came from their telephone exchange name (this was back when phone numbers had a name preceding the number) and not the Caddy Fleetwood.


----------



## CrackerJack

Llynn said:


> I like it!   The Fleetwoods came from Olympia, WA which is about 50 miles North of me. They started as a local group and I heard them many times. The name Fleetwood came from their telephone exchange name (this was back when phone numbers had a name preceding the number) and not the Caddy Fleetwood.


 Thank you so much for your Like and interesting reply with info about this group.
I think its been recorded by another singer but unsure.

What  a great era for music wasnt it!


----------



## CrackerJack

Here Bobby Vinton's rendition and  love this one as well. I love Bobby Vinton too


----------



## CrackerJack

1963 Bobby Vinton...swoon!!


----------



## Pink Biz

CrackerJack said:


> Searched for this lovely (imo) oldie and it makes me sentimental  Hope some one likes it



*I adored this song when it first came out and it's still so sweet and lovely. Thanks for jogging my memory!*


----------



## hollydolly

I loved the original version in the 70's.. but really enjoying this updated version


----------



## CrackerJack

More of The Fleetwoods


----------



## CrackerJack

Not forgetting the Everly Bros and...


----------



## CrackerJack

The Del Vikings...mad about this one too☺


----------



## CrackerJack

Oops I just accidentally  deleted my  of Gallagher and Lyle! Here it is again. Thankyou for the Likes Furry and Duster ☺


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

If ever you're in my arms again


----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pam




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## squatting dog

"He's worked all his life to get things the way he wants them
He comes here against his will and he goes away disappointed"    Amen


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Robert59

*Sharp Dressed Man ZZ top*


----------



## Robert59

*The B-52's - Love Shack (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls*


----------



## Robert59

*Talking Heads - Burning Down the House (Official Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*David Bowie - Let's Dance (vinyl, 45 rpm) HD*


----------



## Robert59

*Daryl Hall & John Oates - I Can't Go For That (No Can Do) (Official Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*George Michael - One More Try*


----------



## Robert59

*George Michael - Jesus to a Child (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*R.E.M. - Shiny Happy People (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CrackerJack

Heard this one driving along with my Son in his car and full-on and WOW! It comes from the TV series Peaky Blinders


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CrackerJack

I have an LP vinyl of Gilbert's and it's brilliant


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly

CrackerJack said:


> I have an LP vinyl of Gilbert's and it's brilliant


 Me too....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## charry




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## charry




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Marlene




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea

Not much has changed in fifty years.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## squatting dog

Life.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

In a Harry Chapin mood. What a great story teller. Miss you Harry.


----------



## squatting dog

You're reaching always for that dream
 You need to make you real 
Leaning in a heavy wind 
That no one else can feel.    ❤


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pam




----------



## CrackerJack

Heard this tonight on telly in a long running series called Call The Midwife.

Love it


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Dean Martin "Sway"


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

*Let the heartaches begin*


----------



## hollydolly

*Pretty flamingo*


----------



## hollydolly

*Little Children*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

This will give you an ear-worm....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## treeguy64




----------



## Sassycakes

*I've been listening to this song all day. It was my nephews favorite song.*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal

New Boom Town Rats


----------



## CrackerJack

Listened to this song on a 45rpm vinyl back in about mid 70's and the melody and lyrics linger on and off in my mind's ear.


----------



## CrackerJack

Furry thanks for your Like ☺ it was 1982 when released. A British Soul band with 3 albums. Rise and Shine 2nd album was described as the finest British funk band and recruitedby Bob Dylan to help record the Desire album. Split up in 1977 and 5 years later rejoined and recorded in 1982 and the track below.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Wren




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Wren




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal

Furryanimal said:


>


I didn’t think of you when I posted this


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

A great rock anthem..


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes

Oops !


----------



## Damaged Goods

Two obscure C&W ballads from '63.  Loved them both but doubt if anyone here has heard of either.

"His And Hers" and "Are You Sure"  Is that Floyd Cramer's piano on these two songs?

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=his+and+hers+tony+douglas


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656

*This came up in my recommendations on You Tube.  Funny one.





*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pepper

Billie's Blues


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## peppermint

Pinky said:


>


One of my favorites....♥


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## peppermint

Anyone remember (Eddie My Love)


----------



## peppermint

peppermint said:


> Anyone remember (Eddie My Love)View attachment 91466


Sad that the Teen Queens died early in life....


----------



## Pinky

For you, peppermint


----------



## peppermint

Pinky said:


> For you, peppermint


Thank You, Pinky....I couldn't get it on for some reason....


----------



## Sassycakes

Pinky said:


> For you, peppermint



*That's funny when I played it my husband walked in the room and said "Why are you listening to that song" I started laughing because Eddie was my boyfriends name the day I met my Husband ! I laughed but my husband didn't !LOL*


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky

Another version with Lyfe Jennings


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

Whenever I hear this song I think of my sisters husband who sadly is no longer with us. He loved listening to this song and watch my sister dance . He couldn't even dance because of damage he had to his legs when he was 11yrs old.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

The More I see You


----------



## hollydolly

Let's Dance


----------



## hollydolly

Our Lips are Sealed


----------



## hollydolly

*I couldn't live without your love *


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly

I just watched the '67 version of Gunfight in Abilene, which starred Bobby Darrin, and he sang the theme tune...


----------



## hollydolly

*Cara Mia *


----------



## JimBob1952

SeaBreeze said:


>


funny, I was just thinking of this song over the weekend...thank you so much for posting


----------



## Pepper

Sassycakes said:


> Whenever I hear this song I think of my sisters husband who sadly is no longer with us. He loved listening to this song and watch my sister dance . He couldn't even dance because of damage he had to his legs when he was 11yrs old.


3 black guys & 2 white guys in the Marcels.  1961.  Interesting, in a good way!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Packerjohn

Nope don't listen to any of the above stuff!  What I listen to is nice music like James Last, Roberto Delgado & other bands.  Been listening to this for over 50 years so it must be good.  Don't really like modern music; especially rap or heavy metal.  It hurts my ears.  Don't like the music they play in the mall.  It often sounds like a cat with it's tail in the door or a woman screaming as she is giving birth.  Roger Whitter is ok because he has a pleasant voice.  I like music that I can hear the words; not just loud band beating on an electric guitar.  Many hear would disagree with me as they like what society tells them to like.  I like what I like because I have been listening to it for over 50 years & see no reason to change.


----------



## Pinky

Packerjohn .. the above stuff is Soul that has been around for 50 years! I don't care for some of the stuff put out today, but still give some of it a listen. Surprisingly, I like some of it. You never know if you don't give it a try! However, I respect your views


----------



## 911

New Wave for me.


----------



## 911

And, Punk.


----------



## CrackerJack

Powerful rendition by Ketty Lester


----------



## hollydolly

CrackerJack said:


> Powerful rendition by Ketty Lester


I still have that original 45 in my attic... love that song... I was only young when it was released but I still loved it....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

hollydolly said:


> *Cara Mia *




*I really love his voice and could listen to him all day.*


----------



## Pam

I can remember driving my dad mad playing this over and over again.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## JimBob1952

Pinky said:


>


This is a good one.  One comment about Aretha Franklin:  Her vocal chops and virtuosity are so strong that sometimes she overpowers the song.  Not on this one, though.  

Always felt like Etta James had better control and fewer vocal gymnastics.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky

Just one of many versions of The Skye Boat Song..


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky

I liked this stuff when my daughter was a teenager


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I liked this stuff when my daughter was a teenager


 my daughter too...she was a Blur fan not Oasis...


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

I just heard this song for the first time and really enjoyed it


----------



## Gary O'

These guys rocked my shop today


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## 911

My favorite Talking Heads....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal

Eurovision 2020 Ukraine entry


----------



## mjmay




----------



## 911

Saw this group in concert.


----------



## 911

Check out this young female drummer. She has backed up professional groups when their drummer was unable to perform. I have watched several of her drum covers. She is one of the best.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

Interesting video that showed up on my YouTube recommended list. Shows short clips of the top ten songs of each year in the 70's. The list is worldwide which I guess explains why certain hits from the US are not included.

MEDIA=youtube]FcIhw0my34w[/MEDIA]


----------



## jet




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CrackerJack

CrackerJack said:


> Catchy little number i am listening to on Apple Music




Thanks for your Like.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Wren




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

*I don't remember what I did yesterday,but I still remember seeing Johnny Mathis perform live when I was 16yrs old. His voice was Beautiful*.


----------



## Llynn




----------



## squatting dog

breaking out the Southern Comfort and heading back in time.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

Fox on the run


----------



## hollydolly

Ha Ha said the clown... Manfred Mann







I love this song but in the 60's this German audience of teens couldn't look less impressed if they tried


----------



## hollydolly

*If I were a carpenter *


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pinky

For diehard Alberta King and Stevie Ray Vaughan fans. I could watch this over and over - and have.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Lakeland living

https://archive.org/details/Phil_Collins_-In_The_Air_Tonight


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman

Jeff Lynne is super talented.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## oldman

rkunsaw said:


>


I remember this song being played in the movie, *"An American Werewolf In London." *This was a great party song.


----------



## oldman

This group is from Scotland and the song is from the album, "Hair of the Dog." I think the Everly Brothers first performed this song.


----------



## oldman

Pinky said:


> For diehard Alberta King and Stevie Ray Vaughan fans. I could watch this over and over - and have.


Stevie Ray was always considered as one of the greatest guitar players of all times. Kind of like Beck, King, Page, Clapton and Hendrix. All are excellent players.


----------



## oldman

Here’s a song that requires the listener to be able to go back in time to the 60’s and went to a lot of record hops. Several of the girls at those dances really liked dancing to this song for whatever reason. This song isn’t for everyone.


----------



## oldman

Del Shannon was on my plane two months before he “supposedly” committed suicide. (I don’t quite believe it.), but anyway, he was quite the entertainer. He actually sang this song onboard without any music and was given an ovation.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

Remember this from 1982 ?..Dexy's midnight Runners (pseudo punk) ... and their huge hit  Come on Eileen...?







well they disappeared from the scene for 25 years but they've been back for the last 5 years  ..no great hit but still I love their music.. almost 40 years later.. and I can't believe it's been almost 4 decades.. and look at their genre _now_?


----------



## JimBob1952

A weird song, but fun


----------



## JimBob1952

From the great "Into the Purple Valley" album


----------



## JimBob1952

Also covered (very well) by Maria Muldaur


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

My favorite version of this song


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pinky

MarkinPhx said:


>


Daryl's House had some really good musicians on. I don't think he's still recording those shows.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Pinky said:


> Daryl's House had some really good musicians on. I don't think he's still recording those shows.


  I think it ended a couple of years ago but I loved the different collaborations.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pinky

One of my favourites from Daryl's House


----------



## MarkinPhx

Pinky said:


> One of my favourites from Daryl's House


I watched that episode a few weeks ago !


----------



## Pinky

@MarkinPhx .. I'm watching Joe Walsh at LACM's Let's Talk Music. If you're a fan, you might enjoy it.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Pinky said:


> @MarkinPhx .. I'm watching Joe Walsh at LACM's Let's Talk Music. If you're a fan, you might enjoy it.


Thanks..put it on Watch Later and will do so later this week.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pinky

Love the Big Jacket & Big Pants  There used to be an even better version on YouTube.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## MarkinPhx

I feel fine


----------



## MarkinPhx

SeaBreeze said:


>


Great song but definitely belongs in the creepy thread too !


----------



## oldman




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## MarkinPhx

I always hate when you all change your clocks because I'm not sure which time zone I am in for the first couple of days. I think we are Pacific time now for the next few months.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover

BTW - Real life is stranger than fiction.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

It's Monday.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## squatting dog

Time to laugh a might.


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze

Pinky said:


> Love the Big Jacket & Big Pants  There used to be an even better version on YouTube.



Here's a slower version, I do miss the big jacket and pants though.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## JimBob1952

My son got me into these guys...


----------



## JimBob1952

And I got him into these guys....


----------



## JimBob1952

One of the nice things about being old is that you have 60 years of music to draw upon...love it all from Buddy Holly to Wilco, Dawes and Cake.


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal

Europop!


----------



## oldman




----------



## Gardenlover

One of my favorites


----------



## oldman

Anyone remember this song?


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gardenlover

Music is the answer to so many of my problems.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldman

Who remembers this guy?


----------



## JimBob1952

Another good semi-current band.  

Are bands even a thing anymore?  I get the feeling all kids listen to is Taylor Swift, Beyonce and Billie Eilish.


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman

This song and routine made me smile:


----------



## JimBob1952

Gardenlover said:


> One of my favorites



Maria covered this song on that album.  I don't know if I like the cover or the original better, they are both great.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pepper




----------



## MarciKS

Pink Biz said:


>


what is that instrument?


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

Good Sunday morning to all:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal

Enjoy


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## evad

susan cadogan hurts so bad


----------



## evad

evad said:


> susan cadogan hurts so bad


----------



## Pinky




----------



## evad

old ska


----------



## Pinky

For Evad


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldman




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz

MarciKS said:


> what is that instrument?


*It's a kora...a string instrument from West Africa. Kind of like a blend of the lute and harp. I just love the sound of it.*


----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx

Happy 78th birthday to a very underrated songwriter (in my opinion..lol)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

I love this woman and I enjoy doing karaoke to her songs.


----------



## MarciKS

This just came in a half hr ago:


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly

SeaBreeze said:


>


 I absolutely love this. I don't know why, but for some reason the song and the singer make me smile...


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pinky

Quite a story behind that song:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Black_Velvet_Band


----------



## Gardenlover

I love Elton


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Gardenlover

I can't believe the news today - the battle just begun.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

*One of my Husbands favorite songs from when we were young.*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Gardenlover

How could I forget this one?


----------



## Pepper




----------



## MarciKS

My mother is in her 70s and she was telling me about a song on the radio years ago that got banned called Baby Let Me Bang Your Box (LOL). I have yet to be able to find anything on it online. Mom said she thought they may have destroyed it. It got banned because it was considered too ******. She said she thought it had to do with a man requesting to play a lady's piano not the other thing. (LOL)


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

MarciKS said:


> My mother is in her 70s and she was telling me about a song on the radio years ago that got banned called Baby Let Me Bang Your Box (LOL). I have yet to be able to find anything on it online. Mom said she thought they may have destroyed it. It got banned because it was considered too ******. She said she thought it had to do with a man requesting to play a lady's piano not the other thing. (LOL)


Doug Clark and the Hot Nuts


----------



## MarciKS

OMG thank you so much @Furryanimal! I shared to facebook so my dad could share with mom. She'll die! LOL


----------



## Furryanimal

MarciKS said:


> OMG thank you so much @Furryanimal! I shared to facebook so my dad could share with mom. She'll die! LOL


Glad to help..


----------



## Pinky

A bit of Eastern Canadian Celtic song & dance from the Rankin Family.


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie

Awesome for a 9-year-old...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

I used to be in love with this man!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Gary O'

*On the tube; Equilibrium, by Kerani, on the Lady's Grace sound track*

Rather ethereal...and calming (and boy, have I ever needed that)


----------



## MarciKS

Gary O' said:


> *On the tube; Equilibrium, by Kerani, on the Lady's Grace sound track*
> 
> Rather ethereal...and calming (and boy, have I ever needed that)


Just found it. It's lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mike4lorie

What a night, Sitting here, writing in the forum... Out in lala land,  smoked a nice reefer... listening to my blues, and totally just out of it... not a care in the world at this very moment...






Rolling another... passing it around, anybody want...


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Wren




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS

New Sleepify


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS

@Furryanimal she loved it. shoulda heard her laugh.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

I really kinda like the ambient chill music. It's soft but kinda fun I guess.


----------



## Pinky

Sun is shining, sky is blue, life is good ..


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky

This reminds me of a police officer b/f I was   dating, who dedicated this song to me..





It starts in at around 1:12


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pepper

I've always had a 'thing' for Sammy Davis, Jr ❤


----------



## Pinky

Pepper said:


> I've always had a 'thing' for Sammy Davis, Jr ❤


I keep getting an error on the Sammy Davis Jr. video


----------



## Pepper

Try this:


----------



## Pinky

Pepper said:


> Try this:


Still getting the error message, but thanks for trying!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gardenlover

Fitting for today's world...


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Gardenlover

Listen to the lyrics, my friends.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pinky

I'm suddenly getting an error on all the music videos here .. anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Pinky

Pinky said:


> Still getting the error message, but thanks for trying!


Whatever it was, has corrected itself. Love the video!


----------



## MarciKS

I don't see any errors. Which video?


----------



## Pinky

@MarciKS .. It was the Sammy Davis video last night, then, all the vids this morning. Whatever it was, is corrected.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

I love music but sometimes I think the words spoil it.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

My mother & I used to sit & watch this & American Bandstand when I was younger.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

@MarkinPhx  here's a little something more for you. LOL


----------



## MarciKS

Personally, I love these!


----------



## MarciKS

This one is nice.


----------



## JimBob1952

If this had been around in 1987, I would have had the band play it at my wedding.


----------



## JimBob1952

Always liked this guy's music.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarkinPhx

MarciKS said:


> @MarkinPhx  here's a little something more for you. LOL




Very nice. Thank you


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarciKS

My parents are into these folks:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Furryanimal

David Essex and Friend


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman

Pink Biz said:


>


I once met Stevie Nicks on one of my flights. Believe it or not, I think she is a little shy. She’s not an introvert, but just shy, very quiet. Surprised me.


----------



## oldman

MarciKS said:


> My parents are into these folks:


This is super cool!


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman

I have put together some really great flash drives with songs on them using all these recordings. I should probably get life for copyright infringements.


----------



## oldman




----------



## MarciKS

@Furryanimal 

So I posted that baby let me bang your box on FB for mom but, dad didn't see it. 
So when I talked to her recently on the phone, I opened it up and asked her to listen to it.
I could here her laughing and saying OMG! She was telling me that at the time it got banned, she had to explain to her brother why it got banned and he didn't believe it. She had to tell him it was that he wanted to play her piano. Dad said she lit up when she heard it. So thanks for sharing that with me.


----------



## MarciKS

oldman said:


> This is super cool!


Well they're on YouTube. This is a whole thing!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pepper




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Old&InTheWay




----------



## MarciKS

@Old&InTheWay cute user name LOL


----------



## Old&InTheWay




----------



## Old&InTheWay

One more for a rainy Saturday night:


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

~Soft Sigh~ Gotta love this stuff...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sunny

I got inspired to play my old favorite album, Judy Collins' "Wildflowers."  It's still just as beautiful. She's singing Both Sides Now right now.  Lovely hippie dreaming idealistic days!


----------



## MarkinPhx

Sunny said:


> I got inspired to play my old favorite album, Judy Collins' "Wildflowers."  It's still just as beautiful. She's singing Both Sides Now right now.  Lovely hippie dreaming idealistic days!


I need to get my blood flowing so playing something else from that time period


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Furryanimal

Wings


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

10 hrs worth of sleepy time music...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pinky

Playing For Change/ Song Around The World


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

@MarkinPhx here you go my friend...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Em in Ohio

Another stupid question from someone who didn't keep up with the times and technology:  How does one go about getting these videos and posting them here?  (My favorite all-time song is "Imagine."   I'd love to have a copy to save to my desktop.


----------



## Pinky

Empty said:


> Another stupid question from someone who didn't keep up with the times and technology:  How does one go about getting these videos and posting them here?  (My favorite all-time song is "Imagine."   I'd love to have a copy to save to my desktop.


Go to the video on YouTube. Underneath the video, you will see "share". Click on it, and you get a "copy" option. In this thread, you just right-click and "paste". You can Preview to see if it worked, then click Post reply. Good luck!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Pinky said:


> Go to the video on YouTube. Underneath the video, you will see "share". Click on it, and you get a "copy" option. In this thread, you just right-click and "paste". You can Preview to see if it worked, then click Post reply. Good luck!


Ah - thanks, Pinky!  I'll hunt for a video and give it a try!  EEK - not finding share/copy option - only "cast" - it just wants to save the web page...  I'll keep trying.  I could be doing something wrong or maybe it's the Chrome browser?  OK - it was me being dim - got it !!!   Thanks again !


----------



## Em in Ohio




----------



## Em in Ohio




----------



## JimBob1952

This song sort of popped into my head, and through the wonder of YouTube, here it is


----------



## Pepper

I'll stand by you, won't let nobody hurt you..............


----------



## Marlene

Dug out my Domestic Science CDs.  Wish they had made more. . .


----------



## MarkinPhx

Pepper said:


> I'll stand by you, won't let nobody hurt you..............


I love this version. Always loved Chrissie Hynde's voice and she is a great songwriter too.


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pepper

for @MarkinPhx


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mike4lorie

Love to listen to Abby the Spoon Lady, she is supposed to be one of the best in the world...


----------



## JimBob1952

I like this song so much that I try not to listen to it very often -- I don't want to get tired of it.


----------



## Gardenlover

Prophetic?


----------



## Gardenlover

My mood today


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## SeaBreeze

Empty said:


> Ah - thanks, Pinky!  I'll hunt for a video and give it a try!  EEK - not finding share/copy option - only "cast" - it just wants to save the web page...  I'll keep trying.  I could be doing something wrong or maybe it's the Chrome browser?  OK - it was me being dim - got it !!!   Thanks again !


@Empty   The way I do it, is to right click anywhere on the Youtube video, and  copy video URL.  Then here in your post, click on the three dots next to the smiley face at the top of the message box.  Click on *Media *and paste your URL in the space.  Then click on *Continue*.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Empty said:


> Another stupid question from someone who didn't keep up with the times and technology:  How does one go about getting these videos and posting them here?  (My favorite all-time song is "Imagine."   I'd love to have a copy to save to my desktop.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Good morning even thought it's only been 4 hrs. Couldn't sleep.


----------



## MarkinPhx

MarciKS said:


> Good morning even thought it's only been 4 hrs. Couldn't sleep.


I can relate. Sleep has become an issue with me too. Relaxing music helps though


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarciKS

MarkinPhx said:


> I can relate. Sleep has become an issue with me too. Relaxing music helps though


Sadly I was doing well with that earlier & then the neighbor lady started bumping around next door so, had to resort to fans to get back to it.


----------



## JimBob1952

SeaBreeze said:


>



John Lennon was worth $800 million when he died.  Yet he was able to "Imagine" no possessions.  Similarly, he lived in the US but was able to "Imagine" no countries.  Perhaps he couldn't "Imagine" what it was like to live in Nigeria or the USSR.  

Needless to say, this one's not on my playlist, but chac a son gout and all that.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## JimBob1952

Nearly 50 years later, this Steely Dan song is so good that they study it at the Berklee School of Music....


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky

B.B. King at Sing Sing Prison, 1973


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx

RIP


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal

Amazing concert


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Old&InTheWay

This dude invented Rock and Roll..not Elvis. Plus he WROTE his songs, no one did that until Dylan and the Beatles.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Old&InTheWay

Hey Everybody, why don't you STAY a little longer?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover

Ten hours in a tin can


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover

Take the money and run


----------



## Llynn




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

The Empty Pockets


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## JimBob1952

hollydolly said:


>


just watched once upon a time in hollywood and a version of this song was in it


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## MarciKS

My favorite Beach Boys song. I never knew they had it till I came across it one day.


----------



## Pepper

This is epic:


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Pink Biz

*John Prine just died from Coronavirus. He was 73. RIP





*


----------



## JimBob1952

Amen to that.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Meanderer

John Prine - "Souvenirs"


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## JimBob1952

Pure 60s pop...


----------



## JimBob1952

We get knocked down, but we get up again...


----------



## MarciKS

I remember that one!! *Dances*


----------



## JimBob1952

To me, this is the best example of LA country-rock -- early 70s -- Chris Hillman, Rick Roberts, Michael Clarke, Bernie Leadon, Pete Kleinow singing a song by Gene Clark


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## JustBonee

RIP   Bill Withers


----------



## JaniceM




----------



## oldman

I like to listen to Jean Shepard yodel at the end of this song.


----------



## oldman

Good song to listen to anytime, but now is good.


----------



## oldman




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman

This man can kick it.


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JaniceM




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover

To my wife


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Gardenlover

I'm happier when I listen to music. How about you?


----------



## Pinky

Gardenlover said:


> I'm happier when I listen to music. How about you?


Absolutely! I get lost in a different world when I listen to music .. a happy one, sometimes in past memories.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## squatting dog

Number one hit in the UK in 1975. How cool is that?


----------



## oldman

oldman said:


>


You guys that were in Vietnam have to remember this song. I think they played it on the radio about every tenth song. This song and “We Gotta Get Out of This Place” were played a lot.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marlene




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## JimBob1952

oldman said:


> You guys that were in Vietnam have to remember this song. I think they played it on the radio about every tenth song. This song and “We Gotta Get Out of This Place” were played a lot.


The actual name of the song is "The Letter"


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

This one is nice...


----------



## MarciKS

Part 1


----------



## MarciKS

Part 2


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman

I am so glad that I was able to see these guys in concert.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## oldman

I saw these guys, too. They appeared with 38 Special as their opening act.


----------



## MarkinPhx

JimBob1952 said:


>


One of my all time favorites. It's sad how overlooked Marshall Crenshaw was at the time. He wrote many pop gems that still sound fresh today.


----------



## JimBob1952

MarkinPhx said:


> One of my all time favorites. It's sad how overlooked Marshall Crenshaw was at the time. He wrote many pop gems that still sound fresh today.


MarkinPhx, I knew you had good taste.  This guy is/was so underrated!


----------



## Sassycakes

*I just heard this song and it brought back soo many memories of my son and his Mother son luncheon when he graduated High School. They played this song and I said "Oh I love this song. Did your classmates write it? Until today he still mentions it and laughs at how dumb I was.*


----------



## JimBob1952

oldman said:


> I am so glad that I was able to see these guys in concert.


Was driving yesterday when "Night Fever" came on the radio.  Bopped around so much I almost ran up on the curb.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Damaged Goods




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158751030964698


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pinky

Ken N Tx said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158751030964698


AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Sassycakes

JimBob1952 said:


> Was driving yesterday when "Night Fever" came on the radio.  Bopped around so much I almost ran up on the curb.


*
Now I have that song in my head. I Loved it.*


----------



## Robert59

*Alice Cooper - School's Out (1972) HD 0815007*


----------



## Robert59

*The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Home on the Range  Jesse Ferguson





lyrics by Dr. Brewster M. Higley

   VERSE 1
    Oh, give me a home where the buffalo
    roam,
    Where the deer and the antelope play,
    Where seldom is heard a discouraging
    word
    And the sky is not clouded all day.

     VERSE 2
    Oh, give me the land where the bright
    diamond sand
    Throws its light from the glittering stream
    Where glideth along the graceful white swan,
    Like a maid in a heavenly dream.

   VERSE 3
    Oh, give me the gale of the Solomon vale,
    Where life streams with buoyancy flow,
    On the banks of the Beaver, where seldom if ever
    Any poisonous herbage doth grow.

   VERSE 4
    How often at night, when the heavens were bright
    With the light of the glittering stars,
    Have I stood here amazed and asked as I gazed
    If their glory exceeds this of ours.

   VERSE 5
    I love the wild flowers in this bright land of ours;
    I love too the wild curley's scream,
    The bluffs and white rocks and antelope flocks
    That graze on the mountain so green.

   VERSE 6
    The air is so pure, the breeze is so clear,
    The zephyrs so balmy and light,
    I would not exchange my home here to range
    Forever in azure so bright.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## Gardenlover

Just curious - when do we get to  
*The Music Thread! What Are You Listening To? #4*


----------



## Gardenlover




----------



## squatting dog

Gardenlover said:


> Just curious - when do we get to
> *The Music Thread! What Are You Listening To? #4*


Done.


----------



## Gardenlover

squatting dog said:


> Done.


You rock! LOL


----------

